# New Cruise Ship has its own brewery on board



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

One of the features in the latest AIDA German Clubship is its own brewery: 

http://www.meyerwerft.com/page.asp?lang=e&main=3&subs=0&did=1722

It will be German beer of course, but this could be a way to implant the national identity of future cruise ships; Amstel on Holland America; real ale on P&O; Forst 1857 on Costa; etc. I am sure that Members can provide suggestions for the other cruise lines.(Pint)


----------



## Pat Thompson (Jan 25, 2006)

Greetings,

Newcastle Broon on the South Shields Ferry???


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

That trumps a ship's bar anyday.


----------



## Winebuff (Jan 11, 2010)

Be afraid, be very hungover. 
Whilst at Hull College of Technology studying my C&G 74-76. The Hofbrau Haus in Hull brewed its own beer from concentrate, took about 4 days to ferment before sold to the unsuspecting public then a week to clear the head ache. By which time we had forgotten how bad it was so went back again.

Peter Smith
Bank Line 74-84


----------

